# Old Mann Dove Or Newer Epiphone Dove?



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

I am looking at an old Mann Dove acoustic. I am wondering if it is better than the new Epiphone Dove acoustics?

Are the Mann Dove's equal to the old Ibanez Dove's?

Are there any cheap old jems out there?


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

player99 said:


> Are the Mann Dove's equal to the old Ibanez Dove's?


Mann was the Ibanez made models for the Canadian market.


> Are there any cheap old jems out there?


Not if it's a MIJ (gibby mustache headstock). Unless if the seller doesn't know what he has.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

laristotle said:


> Mann was the Ibanez made models for the Canadian market.
> 
> Not if it's a MIJ (gibby mustache headstock). Unless if the seller doesn't know what he has.


I looked at one of the mustashe headstock Ibanez ones but it had the issue where the strings are too high at the 12th fret and no room on the bridge.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Only epiphone acoustics I’ve ever played were more suited to being sock drawers than guitars.


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

laristotle said:


> Mann was the Ibanez made models for the Canadian market.
> 
> Not if it's a MIJ (gibby mustache headstock). Unless if the seller doesn't know what he has.


Epi moustache…. Is not an open book.


----------



## gretsch4me (Jun 2, 2018)

Wardo said:


> Only epiphone acoustics I’ve ever played were more suited to being sock drawers than guitars.


Hey!!?? That's my '71 Epi FT145 POS!! 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

The Mann could have had several origin Co behind it, Ibanez is one of them.

Should be better quality, you would have to judge the instrument in question by yourself. 

I have an 1972 Aria and love it, Matsumoku made. The instrument was always taken cared of. Always stored in it hard case.


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

Too bad Epiphone didn’t make an Elite/Elitist Dove. Would’t be a sub $1k guitar; more like $1.5k but it’s quality would be $3k equivalent.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

I sold a Korean Mann Dove a few months ago for $50.00. That was all it was worth. It was playable is about the best thing I thing can say about it. It was all laminate with extremely cheap tuners, two of which broke the first time I tried to tune it. It looked way better than it played or sounded.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Wardo said:


> Only epiphone acoustics I’ve ever played were more suited to being sock drawers than guitars.


or cat house.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

The new “Inspired by Gibson” lineup gets pretty good reviews and sounds good in videos, although I haven’t played one just yet. If they brought out an IBG Dove, it would be worth checking out, but it hasn’t happened yet.


----------

